# Silent Sisters



## Space Monkey (Dec 15, 2004)

This is called Silent Sisters


----------



## aftermath (Dec 15, 2004)

I seen that on your site. I really like your pencil work mate.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 16, 2004)

This one's less lurid, but it has more of an initially subdued feel, like a picture of pressed flowers that turns out to be a cross-section of dismembered body parts. I think tt also works well purely as a design. What's the story behind this piece?


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 16, 2004)

If not for the mutilations, they'd actually be kind of...pretty!


----------



## Space Monkey (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks all
There is no story behind this one, Knives; it was just an automatic sketch. I started with an eye in the middle of the page and had no clue as to where it was going from there. The rest just happened around it.
I went through a phase of stitching everybody's mouth up in everything I drew. I think it was a subliminal cry for peace and quiet...


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 16, 2004)

I like this piece.


----------

